# [Python] Toujours et encore des problèmes divers ...

## SiOu

Bonjour ,

J'ai quelques petit soucis avec des programmes utilisants python , voici la liste :

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ pympd 
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:63: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:64: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ wine-doors 
> 
> Started logging session
> 
> Checking wine drive: /home/siou/.wine/
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ cedega
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:63: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:64: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ FretsOnFire 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "FretsOnFire.py", line 64, in <module>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ listen
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:63: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> 
> /home/siou/.themes/Alphacube GTK 0.5/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:64: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
> ...

 

Donc devant ces divers messages , je n'ai pas trouvé de point commun donc j'ai réemerger tout ce que me trouvait equery depends python !

Sans succé  :Sad: 

Voici mon emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz
> ...

 

La je seche un peu ..

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de downgrader vers pygtk 2.12.0-r1.

Le version 2.12.1 fait planter tous mes programmes écrits en pygtk.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209531

----------

## SiOu

Downgrade fait , aucun changement :/

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye aussi de mettre un moteur GTK plus standard (Clearlooks par exemple).

Certains thèmes mal conçus peuvent faire planter GTK.

----------

## SiOu

Cela a résolue mon problème juste pour pympd, c'est deja un bon debut tu me diras  :Razz: 

----------

## SiOu

petit up   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, je mise sur glibc et non sur python : 

 *Quote:*   

> *** glibc detected *** /usr/local/bin/python: malloc(): memory corruption:

 

Regarde ce thread : 

The "glibc detected" List.

----------

